# Post Some Pics of Your Ride



## outdoorsman3

you can have an audi and a truck? damn haha


----------



## outdoorsman3




----------



## HuntinFoolUtah

Owner just sent me this. Not bad for being 16. :smile:


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah

I have to say I love Chevy trucks. Whenever I go hunting with my cousin I drive his.


----------



## outdoorsman3

yeah cant beat a chevy.. I would say my "cant beat" line but Jake hates it... lol


----------



## archerykid13

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah cant beat a chevy.. I would say my "cant beat" line but Jake hates it... lol


You can beat a Chevy. It's called a Ford. And Prime sucks.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah

It's like a sore d!ck. You can't beat it. :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3

archerykid13 said:


> You can beat a Chevy. It's called a Ford. And Prime sucks.


im gonna beat the snot out of you jake.. HAHAHA!!



HuntinFoolUtah said:


> It's like a sore d!ck. You can't beat it. :wink:


BINGO!


----------



## arhoythunter

archerykid13 said:


> You can beat a Chevy. It's called a Ford. And Prime sucks.


I have found my long lost brother!!!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> It's like a sore d!ck. You can't beat it. :wink:


No but you sho can rub it..... It'll make it feel better.....:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3

except for jake has a chevy truck... lol

im sure you do do that blake.. creep lol


----------



## drewbie8

my 97 gti and my 84 rabbit project


----------



## archerykid13

outdoorsman3 said:


> except for jake has a chevy truck... lol
> 
> im sure you do do that blake.. creep lol


Not by choice lol!


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorsman3 said:


> im sure you do do that blake.. creep lol


Hey what can I say:shrug: 




Lady's love country boy yelp there it is:wink::lol:


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorsman3 said:


> im sure you do do that blake.. creep lol


Hey what can I say:shrug: 




Lady's love country boy yelp there it is:wink::lol:


----------



## Brian F

This is my project a 67 Lemans. It's out for paint. New 400 and muncie 4 speed. The factory 326 and two speed automatic just doesn't cut it


----------



## outdoorsman3

archerykid13 said:


> not by choice lol!


dirty maxxes all the way!!


----------



## archerykid13

I'm going to be rebuilding a '69 Chevelle pretty soon. I already have the 454 and it's taken apart and have all the parts to rebuild just need to get the block walnut blasted and painted then I can rebuild it. Then I'm looking for a body. Not sure what tranny I want to put in it yet.


----------



## auwood74

my chopper


----------



## bowtech94

Well let's see here here's one one of my mustang, my jeep and my honda and before you say i'm spoiled i paid for all 3 and i'm only 18. Oh yeah to the comment above i guarantee that mustang will put a chevy to shame


----------



## drewbie8

auwood74 said:


> my chopper


That's okay my rabbit hunts v8's and once she's back together with the new motor will be good to go. But I'm a ford guy too. Mach 1 kinda guy tho


----------



## bigbulls10

97 ram 1500 with 3" lift


----------



## Fletch125

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunter14

Just got new wheels put on today. 17" Black Iron Villans with toyo open country a/t's.


----------



## TheHunter831

untill 16!


----------



## CANT HIT EM




----------



## drewbie8

What motor?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## pattersonj11

Might be time to get another. Had this one for 7 years now.


----------



## alienjaycee

Ford Falcon XR6.

200kW Inline 4.0L 6cyl


----------



## C.morris740




----------



## WhoKnows

...


----------



## Ignition kid

I'll post pics of my soon. I have a 94 chevy silverado Z71 extended cab.
one day I want to buy an older camaro, one thats 1980 or older. If I cant do that I might take my 94 chevy I beef it up & buy myself a newer chevy, say 200 or newer and make that my daily driver..


----------



## Ignition kid

*my ride!*

here it is, truck & all with my new wheels and exhaust the way I originally wanted it to be. 171k miles & still running strong!
Has a K&N cold air intake, throttle body spacer, Hedman full length headers, true 2.25" dual exhaust w/no catalytic converters each side through its own Flowmaster 40 series, and the timing is advanced 3 degrees which really helped.

dang it, it doesnt want to load them, let me try it out later


----------



## Ignition kid

lets try again


----------



## muzzyman1212

Here is my z71. Its got a 5.3 with 182k, but its got another 100 in her! My plans for her are rough country leveling kit, 295/75/16 hankook dynapro mts, fix a rust spot, and put a flowmaster 10 series on it.


----------



## hunter14

drewbie8 said:


> What motor?


[/QUOTE]

3.9 v6


----------



## TheHunter831

Ignition kid said:


> lets try again


Looks alot better from the 1st time I saw it!


----------



## Ignition kid

amd a good cleaning too!


muzzyman1212 said:


> Here is my z71. Its got a 5.3 with 182k, but its got another 100 in her! My plans for her are rough country leveling kit, 295/75/16 hankook dynapro mts, fix a rust spot, and put a flowmaster 10 series on it.


----------



## Ignition kid

haha ya. last time yall seen it, it had just come back from getting its new paint job. since then I've put pinstripe on it, all the z71 logos & the chevroltet logo on the back, new wheels & tires, took the body lift off of it & put it back to factory height, redid the exhaust w/it going out the back. LED taillights, new parkinglights, new led 3rd brake light, bed liner, Husky liner floor mats and had the windows tinted. I THINK thats it. I've done some few engine repairs since last time but all is well for now.


TheHunter831 said:


> Looks alot better from the 1st time I saw it!


----------



## Ignition kid

I really want to drop a mild cam in mine, just enough of one that will give me a lopey idle, if I end up making enough money & do want to do that. I'll put one in it & also put an Edelbrock performer TBI intake manifold in it and put a Holley 670cfm Throttle body which both are made to be direct bolt on replacement, so no mods are required for the change, works with all of my factory electronics & emissions stuff, so then if I put a cam in it I'll make an even better difference by changing those other things too, only if I make enough money & it doesnt drop my fuel mileage by a whole bunch, it still needs to be drive-able enough for daily use but just enough gut behind it to give it that good idle.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ignition kid said:


> amd a good cleaning too!


Why clean it if it just gets dirty again. Sucks living on a dirt road.


----------



## TheHunter831

muzzyman1212 said:


> Why clean it if it just gets dirty again. Sucks living on a dirt road.


Or does it!


----------



## gone-huntin

96 Cummins


----------



## Ignition kid

thats like saying why bother taking a shower, I'm gonna get dirty again lol!

Hey, you aint cool if your chrome dont shine jack!


muzzyman1212 said:


> Why clean it if it just gets dirty again. Sucks living on a dirt road.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I agree with trey, lol I love havin my truck dirty! but a nice clean/wax always looks great for date night!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

alright I'll bite... pics to come... gotta get to my phone


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> alright I'll bite... pics to come... gotta get to my phone




















500 horse, 525 ft lbs, 454... Built it with my dad when I was 15... Now it sits in the garage lol


----------



## Ignition kid

nice! what year?


----------



## super*

Drew looks familiar:wink:


----------



## flynh97

gone-huntin said:


> 96 Cummins


Gotta love the black smoke rollin' out of the cummins.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

Ignition kid said:


> nice! what year?


73' (hatchback).


----------



## Ignition kid

sweet, first year of that design I think, or at least when they changed it slightly again lol!


Top_Pin_Archery said:


> 73' (hatchback).


----------



## LungBuster77

My 1990 454 SS that I just finished 550 hp 496 stroker bbc TH400 w/3000 stall and 14bolt corp w/ 4:11's and lots and lots of other good stuff

Second is my 97' GMC sierra SLE 5.7 vortec w/ 5 speed and a few add ons! 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## LungBuster77

Almost forgot my 09' H-D fat bob

Stage 4 103ci
6spd
V&H big shots
Screaming eagle race tuner
Screaming eagle heavy breather
And lots of powder coating


Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Eric Howard

my new 08 cummins..







my old 08 cummins


----------



## Ignition kid

nice rides man!


LungBuster77 said:


> My 1990 454 SS that I just finished 550 hp 496 stroker bbc TH400 w/3000 stall and 14bolt corp w/ 4:11's and lots and lots of other good stuff
> 
> Second is my 97' GMC sierra SLE 5.7 vortec w/ 5 speed and a few add ons!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## LungBuster77

Ignition kid said:


> nice rides man!


Thanks Brother! 

I've got another baby on the way so 2 out of 3 gotta gotta....

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## deerhunter1000

/Users/15atmiller/Desktop/24449-quickpic-61931.jpg

I just got this car about a week ago, 85 iroc z28
its got a built 350 sbc and t5 5speed
i will post details if anyone wants to know


----------



## deerhunter1000

And i have a question, how do you post pics and make them appear in the post?


----------



## Ignition kid

I just put some new euro style headlights & side marker lens in my truck today. Ordered them last week, they got here today, made a big difference in the way my truck looked, it looks completely different & in a good way. I'll try to post pics.

which btw how you do is when you post something (not the quick reply way, click the reply button a few times to get to the other way) and at the bottom (towards it) theres a 'manage attachments' button, click on it & then it'll be easy from there.


----------



## Ignition kid

*lets try these pics*

hopefully they'll load.


----------



## LungBuster77

Are you using a PC or smartphone? 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## AZwarts

Ignition kid said:


> hopefully they'll load.


nice looking truck. Love that body style.


----------



## Ignition kid

thanks, this is my 2nd truck, my first was a 92 chevy but rusty & crusty. It's come a long way. maybe I'll post a pic of what it looked like not much after I bought it. It has come a LONG way! and now it's pretty much finished, I still have a few small things to fix but arent of any great importance or dont matter to me but they will get fixed.I just wished it got better fuel mileage, I get 13-14mpg in the city, and almost all my driving is in the city, but I baby it so that helps, and it's cheaper than a car payment too!


AZwarts said:


> nice looking truck. Love that body style.


----------



## outdoorsman3

anyone ride a motorcycle? im thinking of getting one for the summer for cruising around


----------



## IrregularPulse

My first and only brand new vehicle. Won't do that again. Too stressful waiting for that first scratch/dent.
2012









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZwarts

here is my rig:


----------



## flynh97

Sweeet. Love the TJ man!


----------



## AZwarts

Thanks man I love it. I definatley miss having a truck but the tj just goes anywhere


----------



## BlugrassBucks

2008 Pontiac G6


----------



## deerhunter1000

a macbook


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

So over the past year I haven't taken any new pics of my truck so 










But I have gotten a new BMW M3


----------



## Ignition kid

wow that's some nice, and pricey rides!


----------



## outdoorsman3

I like the looks of the matte black alot more than gloss black like most vehicles that come in black!


----------



## Ignition kid

not me, I love shiny paint jobs, although matte black looks pretty good also, but I will always have shiny paint jobs lol!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

I liked the shiny black but when I wrecked my BMW and got it redone I decided to do matte black with all read inside.


----------



## corpralbarn

Ignition kid said:


> I really want to drop a mild cam in mine, just enough of one that will give me a lopey idle, if I end up making enough money & do want to do that. I'll put one in it & also put an Edelbrock performer TBI intake manifold in it and put a Holley 670cfm Throttle body which both are made to be direct bolt on replacement, so no mods are required for the change, works with all of my factory electronics & emissions stuff, so then if I put a cam in it I'll make an even better difference by changing those other things too, only if I make enough money & it doesnt drop my fuel mileage by a whole bunch, it still needs to be drive-able enough for daily use but just enough gut behind it to give it that good idle.


If you get that throttle body tell me how it does. I want one for my S10


----------



## Ignition kid

I'll let ya know, but I doubt I will get one, if so maybe for another truck since I'm kinda happy with it the way it is, and I'd like to keep my fuel mileage no worse than it is, unless I get a v6 truck or something for a daily driver.


corpralbarn said:


> If you get that throttle body tell me how it does. I want one for my S10


----------



## Ignition kid

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I liked the shiny black but when I wrecked my BMW and got it redone I decided to do matte black with all read inside.


thats true, I bet the red interior looks nice!


----------



## MonsterXT85

MR6 Switchback XT


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

tow mirrors with a 1999 cummins 24 valve attached


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Ignition kid said:


> thats true, I bet the red interior looks nice!


Yeah it does if I get home from Florida this week I will take a picture and post it here.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> tow mirrors with a 1999 cummins 24 valve attached


Man I bet that sounds mean ha my truck doesn't sound like I want it to I spent all my money on a lift and rims, and haven't got a chance to put duals on it yet, but I like the tow mirrors on yours it looks great.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

War_Valley_Boy said:


> Man I bet that sounds mean ha my truck doesn't sound like I want it to I spent all my money on a lift and rims, and haven't got a chance to put duals on it yet, but I like the tow mirrors on yours it looks great.


Thanks, Ya I think she scares all these yuppy kids at my school. Usually cummins guys get made fun of for our tow mirrors lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

outdoorsman3 said:


> anyone ride a motorcycle? im thinking of getting one for the summer for cruising around


You will hurt yourself LOL!!


----------



## isaacdahl

I want to get one but my parents say they're too dangerous. That and plus I don't really want to spend the money on one right now. They'd be super nice for the summer cuz you could cruise around and go anywhere you want and hardly have to spend anything on gas.


----------



## corpralbarn

Ignition kid said:


> I'll let ya know, but I doubt I will get one, if so maybe for another truck since I'm kinda happy with it the way it is, and I'd like to keep my fuel mileage no worse than it is, unless I get a v6 truck or something for a daily driver.


Believe me... V6 aint much better I only get 15-18 in mine.


----------



## outdoorsman3

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> You will hurt yourself LOL!!


ohh come on Dylan! No way!! I just want like a 450 or 600. but a cruiser, not a super bike lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

Ignition kid said:


> I'll let ya know, but I doubt I will get one, if so maybe for another truck since I'm kinda happy with it the way it is, and I'd like to keep my fuel mileage no worse than it is, unless I get a v6 truck or something for a daily driver.


yeah dont get a 6 banger saying fuel is a little better. in my eyes, the best way to save fuel is to not redline every time I accelerate.. and dont peel around every corner.. but who does that?? not me... haaaa


----------



## corpralbarn

Picture is a little old. Paint has peeled badly now and It has a dent in the front fender.


----------



## Ignition kid

still a good truck though!


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I dont redline my truck, I baby mine, hardly ever go over 2500rpm, usually only up to 2k, but I get maybe 13mpg in the city from what I know until I fix my fuel guage, but it's still around 13mpg in the city.
if i got a single cab shortbed truck like mine but also 2wd that'd help me out since that'd shave off a good bit of weight.


outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah dont get a 6 banger saying fuel is a little better. in my eyes, the best way to save fuel is to not redline every time I accelerate.. and dont peel around every corner.. but who does that?? not me... haaaa


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

outdoorsman3 said:


> anyone ride a motorcycle? im thinking of getting one for the summer for cruising around


I will have to find a picture, but my dad rides a lot he has three Harleys he has a 07 road kind a fat boy '11 and then he just got another road kind but its a 2013 I ride his bike a little I don't own one just yet but I would like to buy one soon.


----------



## jaho

My 2000 ZR2 Blazer


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

Ignition kid said:


> ya I dont redline my truck, I baby mine, hardly ever go over 2500rpm, usually only up to 2k, but I get maybe 13mpg in the city from what I know until I fix my fuel guage, but it's still around 13mpg in the city.
> if i got a single cab shortbed truck like mine but also *2wd* that'd help me out since that'd shave off a good bit of weight.


Eeewwww what're you thinkin? What is the point of having a truck if it ain't a 4X4?


----------



## kwilde

http://www.wilderacing.com/gallery_2011.php


----------



## Ignition kid

to have a street machine, or one w/good gas mileage.
4wd is a luxury for me anyways, but it's definitely nice to have.


OHMathewsKid15 said:


> Eeewwww what're you thinkin? What is the point of having a truck if it ain't a 4X4?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Ignition kid said:


> to have a street machine, or one w/good gas mileage.
> 4wd is a luxury for me anyways, but it's definitely nice to have.


I agree with this I have my BMW just for going down around town and going back and forth to friends, but during the winter I drive my truck all time. I go to Texas and Arkansas a lot so I use my truck more then normal now.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

Ignition kid said:


> to have a street machine, or one w/good gas mileage.
> 4wd is a luxury for me anyways, but it's definitely nice to have.


I dont think i could live withhout it, but then again I get stuck in dry grass lol


----------



## LungBuster77

M274A M.U.L.E. With a 106MM Recoiless Rifle...

My Neighbors Think I'm Nuts!!

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## camofreak

LungBuster77 said:


> M274A M.U.L.E. With a 106MM Recoiless Rifle...
> 
> My Neighbors Think I'm Nuts!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


What kind of penetration does that thing get??


----------



## lxsolocam

My toys.....


----------



## Ignition kid

dang, give me that Yenko Camaro, true Yenko or not that things gotta have a good ol 427 under the hood, oh baby!
I want one someday


----------



## lxsolocam

Ignition kid said:


> dang, give me that Yenko Camaro, true Yenko or not that things gotta have a good ol 427 under the hood, oh baby!
> I want one someday


Not a real one. Its a good clone tho. And it does have a period correct 427 with a Muncie M-21 4 speed behind it. 4.10 geared Posi rear...


----------



## LungBuster77

I'd love to have that Tahoe!..

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Ignition kid

It don't matter to me if its a clone, I just love camaro's and a 427, pretty much any chevy motor but the 427 is definitely a powerful motor


lxsolocam said:


> Not a real one. Its a good clone tho. And it does have a period correct 427 with a Muncie M-21 4 speed behind it. 4.10 geared Posi rear...


----------



## Ignition kid

LungBuster77 said:


> I'd love to have that Tahoe!..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


ya if I didnt have a truck I;d want a 2door tahoe like that!


----------



## bownero

Here's a couple pics of my truck. 2012 F-150 STX. 5.0


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

So decided today was a good day to take some pictures of the truck after they paint job. I didn't like the black rims on the truck after painting it so I took my dads chrome rims and im waiting for my tool box to get back from being sand blasted.


----------



## outdoorsman3

WOOOO! love the lifted chevy!


----------



## outdoorsman3

on an awesome note.... I just signed up to take my motorcycle course on may 25th! ill be cruisin the town with the wind in my face this summer hopefully!


----------



## flynh97

My four door wrangler,









Took her mudding last saturday and going again today!


----------



## crucker

Mines the blue mega cab. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BirdDawg350

flynh97 said:


> My four door wrangler,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her mudding last saturday and going again today!


this tops all the rigs that have been put on so far, I almost got one of these bad boys but decided on my ram instead.


----------



## lxsolocam

BirdDawg350 said:


> this tops all the rigs that have been put on so far, I almost got one of these bad boys but decided on my ram instead.



Let me swap the A/T tires I'm running out for some mud tires and my 2 door Tahoe will go anywhere that Jeep does. Never owned anything that goes like that tank. Its a beast


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

flynh97 said:


> My four door wrangler,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her mudding last saturday and going again today!


A snorkel would look sick on that rig


----------



## Ignition kid

I like the lifted chevy, why did u get it painted?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Ignition kid said:


> I like the lifted chevy, why did u get it painted?


I took my truck to college with me and someone thought it would be funny to key a lot of vehicles in the hall I live at and it wasn't just little key marks it was deep where it was going to have to be painted so I went with black and if anyone gets the idea to key my truck again there will eat there teeth if I find out. I had someone put and ice pick in my tire my senior year of high school where it couldn't be patched and my tires are like 350 a piece and that's because I'm friends with the tire stores owners son so its nothing new, but long story short I like the black better but I think I want it red sometime down the road.


----------



## lxsolocam

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I took my truck to college with me and someone thought it would be funny to key a lot of vehicles in the hall I live at and it wasn't just little key marks it was deep where it was going to have to be painted so I went with black and if anyone gets the idea to key my truck again there will eat there teeth if I find out. I had someone put and ice pick in my tire my senior year of high school where it couldn't be patched and my tires are like 350 a piece and that's because I'm friends with the tire stores owners son so its nothing new, but long story short I like the black better but I think I want it red sometime down the road.


Too bad you couldn't sand the old paint off with the jerk offs face that keyed it


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

lxsolocam said:


> Too bad you couldn't sand the old paint off with the jerk offs face that keyed it



Yeah that's what I really would have liked to do. I after three days of pulling out all my seats and painting the inside/outside of the truck I was ready to kill someone.


----------



## Ignition kid

that sucks. I'd beat the livin crap out of that guy, yes to the pont his crap would have a respiroatory system lol!
I like black too, I would've painted mine black but the original color was red so dark red was my choice so it wouldnt be soo hard for them to do. either black or a dark grey metallic would be what I would have done but I really like the color of my truck now.

yep aint nobody gonna be keying my truck or slashing my tires. I'll find them & pulvarize them lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> I took my truck to college with me and someone thought it would be funny to key a lot of vehicles in the hall I live at and it wasn't just little key marks it was deep where it was going to have to be painted so I went with black and if anyone gets the idea to key my truck again there will eat there teeth if I find out. I had someone put and ice pick in my tire my senior year of high school where it couldn't be patched and my tires are like 350 a piece and that's because I'm friends with the tire stores owners son so its nothing new, but long story short I like the black better but I think I want it red sometime down the road.


----------



## Ignition kid

lol I would have had to lock all my weapons away & throw away any hard object I could use, and put myself in handcuffs!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Yeah that's what I really would have liked to do. I after three days of pulling out all my seats and painting the inside/outside of the truck I was ready to kill someone.


----------



## flynh97

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> A snorkel would look sick on that rig


Yeah, got a little bit of water splashed in the intake so that is definetly on the top of the mod list when I get the $.


----------



## tony21

My "I wanna go fast" toy.


----------



## LungBuster77

LungBuster77 said:


> My 1990 454 SS that I just finished 550 hp 496 stroker bbc TH400 w/3000 stall and 14bolt corp w/ 4:11's and lots and lots of other good stuff
> 
> Second is my 97' GMC sierra SLE 5.7 vortec w/ 5 speed and a few add ons!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


This 97' Sierra is up FOR SALE

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## bonecollector 3

My 2010 Dodge Dakota. Lifted 3" with 33" BFG All-Terrains. 4.7 litre V8, Cold air intake, throttle body spacer, Gibson performance exhaust and Hypertech tuner. also I have 2 Rockford 12s in the back seat. Front seats have neoprene Realtree AP seat covers and cabelas custom fit trail gear floorliners. Also have a Midland CB radio.


----------



## isaacdahl

Now that is a nice truck! It's simple but it looks great and I'm sure it sounds great too.


----------



## bonecollector 3

Thanks Man! I really appreciate that! and I really do like the Gibson Exhaust, loud enough to let you know its there but not too obnoxious as to wake up the neighbors lol.


----------



## Ignition kid

thats my problem. everybody thinks I want to race or I'm putting it to the floor lol!
but you cant not love the sound of a v8, theres not much better sounds out there!


bonecollector 3 said:


> Thanks Man! I really appreciate that! and I really do like the Gibson Exhaust, loud enough to let you know its there but not too obnoxious as to wake up the neighbors lol.


----------



## lxsolocam

Ignition kid said:


> you cant not love the sound of a v8, theres not much better sounds out there!


I'd agree with that. I Flowmastered my Tahoe and it sounds great.


----------



## bonecollector 3

To be honest I cant stand driving vehicles with factory exhaust anymore! lol


----------



## Ignition kid

haha thats what I have on mine, flowmaster 40's.
I thought about trying the 10 series but I think my 40's are loud enough lol!


lxsolocam said:


> I'd agree with that. I Flowmastered my Tahoe and it sounds great.


----------



## iplax13

Got a 2012 audi s4 for my 16th birthday. apr stage 2+
Getting cummins 12 valve soon


----------



## Ignition kid

wow thats nice.


iplax13 said:


> Got a 2012 audi s4 for my 16th birthday. apr stage 2+
> Getting cummins 12 valve soon


----------



## Rebel17

Ats right! Even though i got a stroker, my next choice is definatly a duramax!


outdoorsman3 said:


> dirty maxxes all the way!!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

So with me going to Texas a lot and hog hunting down there and my girlfriend will be coming down over the summer I figured sense my birthday is in june I should really get my self a present and I already got a new bow in my elite and then my dad got me a 22-250 for Christmas so this time I'm on the look out for a side by side Rzr I found a couple on craigslist so I think im leaning towards this one...


----------



## TheHunter831

War_Valley_Boy said:


> So with me going to Texas a lot and hog hunting down there and my girlfriend will be coming down over the summer I figured sense my birthday is in june I should really get my self a present and I already got a new bow in my elite and then my dad got me a 22-250 for Christmas so this time I'm on the look out for a side by side Rzr I found a couple on craigslist so I think im leaning towards this one...


Looks sweet, what are they asking for that?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

^ He wants 11,500 for it which is good for a 2011 every 2011 I have seen on craigslist has been 13,000 and up put the first think I will have to do to that one is paint it black when I get it I can do some engine work if this one needs some so we will see I go to luck at it tomorrow and when any luck I will be coming home with it.. I have been saving up for a long time to get one and I finally decided its time I don't have anyother bills or payments so im getting my toys now so when I get married and have kids I will already have all my toys.


----------



## McFly

2012 Yamaha R1


----------



## Ignition kid

thats a smart idea. I just couldnt think of paying that much for a side by side though. I can buy a really nice used truck for that, and then maybe have some $ leftover to buy a hunting truck or something lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ He wants 11,500 for it which is good for a 2011 every 2011 I have seen on craigslist has been 13,000 and up put the first think I will have to do to that one is paint it black when I get it I can do some engine work if this one needs some so we will see I go to luck at it tomorrow and when any luck I will be coming home with it.. I have been saving up for a long time to get one and I finally decided its time I don't have anyother bills or payments so im getting my toys now so when I get married and have kids I will already have all my toys.


----------



## TheHunter831

Ignition kid said:


> thats a smart idea. I just couldnt think of paying that much for a side by side though. I can buy a really nice used truck for that, and then maybe have some $ leftover to buy a hunting truck or something lol!


X2 thats a lot of money for a "4 wheeler" I would rather buy a nice truck for that like Clint said, but I guess you already have a truck and you've been saving up for a side x side so go for it.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

TheHunter831 said:


> X2 thats a lot of money for a "4 wheeler" I would rather buy a nice truck for that like Clint said, but I guess you already have a truck and you've been saving up for a side x side so go for it.



Went and looked at it today and took it for a ride and I have to say there nice but like yall said I can buy really nice used truck for that money so im thinking im going to find a CJ-5 and fix it up and use it as a hunting buggy...


----------



## Ignition kid

for a hunting truck I wouldn't go crazy, it's a hunting truck. all that it needs to be is 4wd and quiet. a heater would be nice too for those cold mornings but thats it. I'd get an enclosed cab of something and go with that. maybe an older s-10 blazer or s-10 pickup, like an 80's. just something cheap that runs and has 4wd. it's not like you'll run it on the road & if you do itll only be for a few miles. that to me is a hunting truck.
if I had one it'd stay at the hunting camp.
then youre saving yourself 10k cause you can get a good hunting truck for no more than 2k imo.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> Went and looked at it today and took it for a ride and I have to say there nice but like yall said I can buy really nice used truck for that money so im thinking im going to find a CJ-5 and fix it up and use it as a hunting buggy...


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

^ Old man next door has a CJ-5 for 800 it needs tires on it and it smokes a little but also coms with a second engine and transmission so im thinking about getting it and putting maybe 1000 in it to get every thing right ( most will be tires because my dad is a genius when it comes to straight 6's ) then I might sand blast the body and fix any little spots on it that need fixed and put some camo paint on it... And if I end up buy a new body down the road in a couple year I can turn it into a really nice street jeep...


I didn't know he had it until last night I went over to make sure him and his wife were okay we had a big storm and trees fell so I went over with a buddy to cut them for him and he was like just go get the tractor to pull the logs with ( he has a saw mill ) and I went in the old barn and seen it and one thing led to another he told me he had been trying to sale it but no one was taking the bait and he let me drive it around and check it out...


----------



## Ignition kid

thats cool. ya that would be a nice one to have. then I'd just sand it down with a power sander & then get some od green paint in a can & some in a bucket and roll it on. then paint the wheels flat black and put some skinny mud tires on it.
we had an 88 or 89 jeep wrangler that was white and the 4wd would lock in very well. we bought an aftermarket manual actuator & put new shocks & some cheap skinny mud tires on it, then sanded it down, painted it od green & painted the wheels black (they were chrome) and that was our hunting truck/jeep. the only problem was if you drove it slow 2nd gear was the gear to be in, if it was in 1st it'd be somewhat screaming at the speed we'd go but in 2nd it would almost be too low. from time to time we'd take it on the backroad and stretch its legs since putting around like that wasnt good for the fuel & the carb.


War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ Old man next door has a CJ-5 for 800 it needs tires on it and it smokes a little but also coms with a second engine and transmission so im thinking about getting it and putting maybe 1000 in it to get every thing right ( most will be tires because my dad is a genius when it comes to straight 6's ) then I might sand blast the body and fix any little spots on it that need fixed and put some camo paint on it... And if I end up buy a new body down the road in a couple year I can turn it into a really nice street jeep...
> 
> 
> I didn't know he had it until last night I went over to make sure him and his wife were okay we had a big storm and trees fell so I went over with a buddy to cut them for him and he was like just go get the tractor to pull the logs with ( he has a saw mill ) and I went in the old barn and seen it and one thing led to another he told me he had been trying to sale it but no one was taking the bait and he let me drive it around and check it out...


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

So went and picked up the jeep around 3 and took it straight over to my friends that's dad and him work on car bodies and we tore the thing apart I pulled some 35's is want I want to say cant remember well pulled them of a buddies wrecked mud truck paid 250 for them and the rims and when I was gone my friend started sanding and grinding on this thing and it went from just a hunting buggy to a small project.. I'm still going to use it in the woods and hunt with it but it gives us something to do sense our jobs are seasonal and we are off right now....


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

This is one of my friends buddy ( bryan I think ) we decided to put some racing seats I had from my drag truck in it...




Bent some round tubing and played with some handles so my dad could use it to get in an out and made the cage a little stronger we are going to work on it more tomorrow and maybe primer it and then paint it black


----------



## outdoorsman3

just installed my new fender flares on my truck!! I think they look GREAT. they are nock offs of the bushwhacker pocket style (rivets) that cost 450+ for the BWers. I got mine for 245 TMD off ebay, and it comes with all the weather strips and everything. at the end of the day plastic is plastic lol


----------



## Ignition kid

thats cool wvb & outdoorsman 1.
I have fender flares for my truck that were on my '92 but I havent put them on my truck since I hardly ever hit water or mud with my truck so no worry in the tires throwing mud or anything on the side of my truck. I do need to get some of that clear protection film for the bottom of my rear fenders since they round off behind the tires & have gotten a couple nicks & chips from an occasional rock being thrown up by my tires since if I go down a gravel road they like to hold on to the gravel until I get to about 50mph and then they let 'em go lol!


----------



## hunter14

Just put a couple little things on it since last post. But I tinted the windows, blacked out the tail lights and the other day I put a new muffler on it and a new tail pipe. Next thing is to put in black headlights.


----------



## Ignition kid

nice looking truck. I'm about to spend $250 or so on putting a new a/c compressor in my truck since it sounds really bad now & I dont even run it anymore since I'm worried it's gonna lock up on me. and summer's allready here in Florida so I need to get one.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

^ That sucks are you doing it yourself or paying to have it done?


----------



## Ignition kid

doing it myself. my truck isnt new enough to be all to hard to work on. all I hve to do is rent a vacuum pump from autozone, costs $100 but u get the $ back when u return it, then take the belt off, unbolt the old compressor, bolt the new one on, put the belt back on, then add the free-on to it and thats it, but it's just that it's not the cheapest thing but I know when I do it I will be really happy when I can turn my a/c on and roll the windows up, and whenever I start dating then I can drive my truck so none of us has to sweat to death lol!


War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ That sucks are you doing it yourself or paying to have it done?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

^ I know I have had to change one in my cousins truck he has an older model chevy 1500 it's easy to work on them when you don't have to work with all the computer crap and all the sensors like in my truck... 

My cousin and friend have been working on the jeep for the past two weeks and pulling parts down at the pull a part in town and we have it looking nice we custom built a new dace put some of my old racing seat from the drag truck in it and we have painted it.


----------



## LungBuster77

My Sweetheart! 

Can you say 11's all motor



Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Ignition kid

thats cool. ya mine still has sensors & some emissions stuff such as an egr valve & some sensors, but not way too many though. it's still old enough that you can beef it up as easily as any of the older chevys & if I wanted this one I can easily put a carb on it instead of fuel injection but I won't, fuel injection is nice to have lol!



War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ I know I have had to change one in my cousins truck he has an older model chevy 1500 it's easy to work on them when you don't have to work with all the computer crap and all the sensors like in my truck...
> 
> My cousin and friend have been working on the jeep for the past two weeks and pulling parts down at the pull a part in town and we have it looking nice we custom built a new dace put some of my old racing seat from the drag truck in it and we have painted it.


----------



## Ignition kid

LungBuster77 said:


> My Sweetheart!
> 
> Can you say 11's all motor
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


nice, what motor do u have in it?,
is that a '71?


----------



## AJRuiz




----------



## Ignition kid

I now have my a/c working in my truck & at the right time 'cause it's getting real hot here in florida


----------



## LungBuster77

Ignition kid said:


> nice, what motor do u have in it?,
> is that a '71?


It's a '72 with a very healthy 468 BBC TH400 with a full manual valve body and a 3500 stall with an air bag ladder bar set up and 4:56's

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Ignition kid

yep, it'll scoot lol!


LungBuster77 said:


> It's a '72 with a very healthy 468 BBC TH400 with a full manual valve body and a 3500 stall with an air bag ladder bar set up and 4:56's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## DeathSeason

corpralbarn said:


> Picture is a little old. Paint has peeled badly now and It has a dent in the front fender.


My dad had one EXACTLY like this that we sold. It has a Mississippi State sticker on the back glass. No headliner either. That red interior<<


----------



## TheHunter831

We've had this for 10 weeks but here's my "new" ride until I turn 16.


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm wanting to put exhaust cut-outs on my truck. I was gonna go w/eletric ones but theyre 2 expensive. I'll go with plain old, get out & take them off and I want them just cause lol ;p then I can irritate the rice burners & blare their music out too lol


----------



## JFoutdoors

My 08 Ram 1500 with a good bit done. Love this truck but have to sell it because i need a long bed for work. 2013 powerstroke or cummins is on its way though.


----------



## Ignition kid

I just ordered a chip for my truck, wanting to do stuff to it. I fixed my a/c, had a front-end alignment done on it, bought new headlight bulbs (some super bright ones) led sidemarker bulbs, and driving it


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Soooo I got bored over the past couple months with nothing to work on and I'm not shooting bows right now do to having wrist surgery so Marla has been down a lot over the last month and we have been building this as our first truck together


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Marla loved the truck she has never had the experience of working on something so when I got the truck off a friend I told her we would do it together I let her help when its nothing too big



Gonna be putting a set of Hedman headers on it once I get them in I will be putting them on the motor and dropping it in so me and her can go out and have some fun.


----------



## mx2hunter

Winter daily driver/ long trip vehicle is the 08F-150...










Daily driver 98 tj d44 rear,sye, 4Ltr inline too many other goodies to list. Built not bought.

Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Ignition kid

nice wvb, nothing like doing stuff together


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

^ Yeah its pretty fun she had to go back to Ohio for work for a couple weeks so I should have it done by the time she gets back the headers will be in Tuesday I will drop the motor in hook everything up and be driving soon. I want to by some street rims for it I have a new set of low pro street tires to go on them so we will see what I can find.

Nothing better then watching her get her hands dirty and smile when she makes something work or gets something right..


----------



## Ignition kid

ya that sesne of accomplishment is awesome.

when I had to rebuild the top end on my truck it was such a great feeling when I had it all done & turned the key over to hear it crank up. the bad part was the first attempt it did nothing, I had just put a cable in the wrong spot & then it crancked up lol, but a great feeling of accomplishment like when I kill something with my bow


War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ Yeah its pretty fun she had to go back to Ohio for work for a couple weeks so I should have it done by the time she gets back the headers will be in Tuesday I will drop the motor in hook everything up and be driving soon. I want to by some street rims for it I have a new set of low pro street tires to go on them so we will see what I can find.
> 
> Nothing better then watching her get her hands dirty and smile when she makes something work or gets something right..


----------



## archeryninja

Just finished adding a Rough Country 6" lift and 35" tires. Ready to haul some deer.


----------



## awd91tt

one of mine...also have a customized 01 kawasaki vulcan, 98 extended cab 4x4 5.4 f150, and a 05 chevy cavalier !!


----------



## muzzyman1212

I just changed the oil pump in my truck a couple weeks ago. Also i put a 3" lift on and im gettin my tires on saturday!


----------



## outdoorsman3

hey fellas... I got my motorcycle license on tuesday!! I absolutely love it! not to mention im saving a load on gas money


----------



## flynh97

Sweet. I just bought a Ktm 200 exc enduro bike. It aint street legal stock but It aint that hard to get it there cause its already got a headlight/brakelight. Im going to pick it up today!


----------



## outdoorsman3

flynh97 said:


> Sweet. I just bought a Ktm 200 exc enduro bike. It aint street legal stock but It aint that hard to get it there cause its already got a headlight/brakelight. Im going to pick it up today!


ktms are sick! post up some pictures!


----------



## archerykid13

Sweet!! KTM's are what I used to race!


----------



## flynh97

Rode it around all last weekend and last night. I frikkin love this thing! And of course as soon as i got it, i threw a nice IH sticker on it!


----------



## JFoutdoors

My new truck 6.7 Powerstroke. Its a little different now. H&S Tuned, 4in straight pipe, Recon smoked cab and mirror lights, tint, Realtree interior, running boards and mudflaps removed. should have the rough country, XDs, and mud grapplers on soon.









Heres the toy for summer 2013 Yamaha YZ450F. all stock for now.


----------



## primal-bow

bigbulls10 said:


> View attachment 1605432
> 97 ram 1500 with 3" lift


nice mud bog paint job!


----------



## Hillbilly bacon

My '97 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## IrregularPulse

Hoping to pick up this gem from my cousin soon for some field running/deer hauling.


----------



## bowtech94

my new toy/daily/street warrior.:wink:


----------

